# Joseph as a type of Christ



## Romans922 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm preaching through Genesis and have arrived at Ch. 37, and I am wanting to make sure I don't miss some of the golden nuggets there are there at the end.

Would you (pl.) help me in showing the different ways Joseph is a type of Christ or foreshadows Christ (giving if possible specific bible references)? Thanks for any help given.


----------



## chuckd (Feb 7, 2013)

Romans922 said:


> I'm preaching through Genesis and have arrived at Ch. 37, and I am wanting to make sure I don't miss some of the golden nuggets there are there at the end.
> 
> Would you (pl.) help me in showing the different ways Joseph is a type of Christ or foreshadows Christ (giving if possible specific bible references)? Thanks for any help given.



From what I've heard, A.W. Pink's commentary is among the best with respect to this subject:
A.W. Pink on Genesis 37
http://www.biblebelievers.com/Pink/Gleanings_Genesis/genesis_41.htm


----------



## Jack K (Feb 7, 2013)

"Whosoever cometh unto me shall not hunger."

"In thee shall all nations be blessed."

Also the general trajectory of his life: By God's plan he suffered for doing good. He was betrayed for pieces of silver. He was convicted on the basis of lies. But in the end he was vindicated, raised up and given authority over all things, by which he saved many from all nations of the world.


----------



## sevenzedek (Feb 7, 2013)

One of my favorite stories, Andrew. To what has been mentioned above I would add Joseph's willingness to forgive his brothers. Jesus is not ashamed to call us his brothers. That Joseph was so willing to forgive them is a great encouragement to us that God will forgive us. Can a mere man be more forgiving than our great God who's arm is _not_ shortened that it cannot save?

Joseph's trust in God's providence is very Christ-like.

Everyone went to Joseph for _bread_.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 7, 2013)

There's massive interconnection between Joseph-the-type (we will not have this man to rule over us) and Jesus-the-anti-type.

I realize the NT doesn't give him "treatment" the way it does David, Abraham, etc. But that's no excuse for not taking what we learn from those instances--about how the NT would have us employ the OT figures--and applying it on what is (arguably) as obvious a test-case for expounding a type-of-Christ as can be found anywhere in the OT.

Here's just one _verbal_ connection, one I think the NT/HS meaningfully provides for us:
Mt.27:18 "For he knew that for *envy* they had delivered him."

Act.7:9 "And the patriarchs, moved with *envy*, sold Joseph into Egypt: but God was with him."​

Joseph is the man through whom the Lord promises to bless his covenant people, Gen.37:7-9.
His own receive him not, Gen.37:8,20.
He is received back from the dead (cf.Gen.37:33 & 45:28).
He is exalted to the right hand of power, Gen.41:40.
The whole earth (Gen.41:57) is obligated to come to Joseph for salvation.


There is too much to reduce here. Just preach the text as Christian Scripture. If Joseph is no type-of-Christ, then indeed the apostle's interpretive grid is non-transferable to their teaching successors in the church.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 7, 2013)

If you're willing to listen to a lady hymnwriter, this online book by Ada R. Habershon, lists the different ways that Joseph points to Christ. Just click on Chapter 20. I trust that will be able to distinguish the fanciful from the real. Take any meat and leave the bones:

A Study of the Types by Ada R. Habershon

Ada R. Habershon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone, so far these are very helpful. Some I had forgotten about.


----------



## Zach (Feb 7, 2013)

I read about Joseph yesterday and was surprised, as Jack pointed out, to see that he was sold for pieces of silver. I think that connected to the reality of what Joseph continually says, "What YOU meant for evil GOD meant for good," really points to the goodness of God in the gospel. The most wicked act in all of human history has become the greatest for the Christian.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 7, 2013)

Joseph saved the Gentiles, and his brothers were eventually reconciled to him. A hint as to the future ingathering of the Jews, or too fanciful?


----------

